
Hacker war drives San Francisco cloning RFID passports [vid] - chaostheory
http://www.engadget.com/2009/02/02/video-hacker-war-drives-san-francisco-cloning-rfid-passports/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already reported: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=462287>

